
Nintendo’s Shigeru Miyamoto Takes Apple’s Stage to Introduce Super Mario Run - rl3
https://venturebeat.com/2016/09/07/nintendos-shigeru-miyamoto-takes-apples-stage-to-introduce-super-mario-run/
======
brickmort
It would have been nice to watch this live, but since I don't have an Apple
device, my only option is to watch it on Microsoft Edge running on Windows 10.
Nice job shutting out a huge portion of your audience, Apple.

 _Requirements: Live streaming uses Apple’s HTTP Live Streaming (HLS)
technology. HLS requires an iPhone, iPad, or iPod touch with Safari on iOS 7.0
or later, a Mac with Safari 6.0.5 or later on OS X v10.8.5 or later, or a PC
with Microsoft Edge on Windows 10. Streaming via Apple TV requires an Apple TV
(2nd or 3rd generation) with software 6.2 or later or an Apple TV (4th
generation)._

~~~
distantsounds
Open the stream directly with VLC, HLS isn't supported by Chrome and Firefox:
[http://p.events-
delivery.apple.com.edgesuite.net/1609lijbsdf...](http://p.events-
delivery.apple.com.edgesuite.net/1609lijbsdfvoihbadfvohbsdfvljhb/m3u8/hls_mvp.m3u8)

but there are plugins / extensions for both browsers that utilize hlsjs to
enable functionality.

------
cholantesh
This will probably sell like hotcakes, but even for a (recent) Mario game,
this seems unimaginative. Hopefully the Fire Emblem game(s) will make it
Stateside.

~~~
Mahn
> This will probably sell like hotcakes

To be honest, I don't see it. The novelty of it being Nintendo and Mario will
wear off eventually, and beyond that you are left with a very average endless
runner. In the current landscape of mobile games in general, I'd be inclined
to think that it will flop despite being Mario.

~~~
cholantesh
I don't see long term success for it, but the first few months will probably
be lucrative enough for Nintendo.

------
losvedir
One of the interesting things about the announcement was that they
specifically said you pay for the game up front and play as much as you want
(i.e.: not freemium / in-app purchases).

I'm so happy to see that! I also expect that the game will be able to command
a pretty decent price in the app store. Maybe even something like $20? With
any luck it can lead the charge on a re-normalization of expectations about
app prices.

------
tuna-piano
Ninendo's ADR is up 25% on the "news" (how was this not expected after Pokemon
Go?).

1\. Wasn't the expectation that Nintendo would go into the smartphone market
already baked into the price?

2\. Why is the ADR up so much more (20 percentage points or so) over the past
year than the stock trading on the Tokyo exchange?

------
jondiggsit
I wish Apple would just buy Nintendo already. What an incredible portfolio of
IP to own. Imagine how amazing Nintendo's hardware would be =P

